# Brown algae during fishless cycle



## RylandVT (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been patiently doing my fishless cycle since Jan 15 and am just now starting to see a rise in nitrAtes. This just appeared 3 days ago and last night I noticed what looks like brown algae on the ends of the heater. Is this normal? Should I do anything? I have been keeping the tank light off so the tank only gets indirect room light. Thanks!

Forgot to add, only artificial plants


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

if it is getting any sort of sunlight that is probably where it is coming from. It won't hurt anything, but you can clean it off if you want.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Look up diatom algae. Very common in new tanks and tends to go away over time. As you already know, it doesn't require much light.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Annoying indeed but harmless. Actually, I upgraded my lights and didn't cut back the light times enough, cause now I've got diatoms in my tanks at the moment. It can all be scraped or sponged off the tank walls and gently rubbed off the plants and decor.


----------

